# Google- Foods that fight stress Changing your diet to overcome anxiety is the first ... - Daily Mail



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Daily Mail<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Foods that fight stress Changing your diet to overcome anxiety is the first ...**Daily Mail*Do you have *irritable bowel syndrome*-type symptoms that get worse when you are stressed? Have you been on long-term steroid medications, anti-inflammatories and/ or antibiotics? Is your diet high in sugar and refined carbohydrates? *...*<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

